# Ex Uber driver in need of tax



## Snakesey (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey folks. Does anyone know about getting tax info from Uber if you no longer work for them? Help a technophobic Luddite out?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Snakesey said:


> Hey folks. Does anyone know about getting tax info from Uber if you no longer work for them? Help a technophobic Luddite out?


Why would we help you?

You turned your back on us!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why would we help you?
> 
> You turned your back on us!


Excuse my jackbutt friend. This site used to be useful, but no more. Just filled with you-know-what nowadays.

Try going on Uber.com, on an actual computer, and logging in and seeing if your tax info is there. Works for me.



You can always trust me. Remember my name, snake.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Snakesey said:


> Hey folks. Does anyone know about getting tax info from Uber if you no longer work for them? Help a technophobic Luddite out?


If worse comes to worse just get your bank deposit record. That'll give you your net revenue. It will of course be different from Uber's because they give you the gross revenue from all your trips, bonuses etc.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> Excuse my jackbutt friend. This site used to be useful, but no more. Just filled with you-know-what nowadays.
> .


UP.net doesn't pay me to help.
They pay me to entertain.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If worse comes to worse just get your bank deposit record. That'll give you your net revenue. It will of course be different from Uber's because they give you the gross revenue from all your trips, bonuses etc.


This difference could be enough to raise a flag for audit, so beware or ask a professional how to handle.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> UP.net doesn't pay me to help.
> They pay me to entertain.
> 
> View attachment 205666


Oh Jeez...

Now you think you're....

A Roman Gladiator.....

Sheesh...

You lettin things go to your head a bit..???

Rakos


----------

